# Massey Ferguson 135



## TractorGuy32 (5 mo ago)

I have a Massey that has kicked my butt. Bought the tractor fixed it up everything is brand new, coil, wires, plugs, condenser, rotor cap, distributor cap, and new points. The tractor will run great for 10 minutes once it get hot, then it will short out. The coil will be extremely hot. Let it cool it will crank back up, but run super crappy. Tried a resistor on it, the tractor will not even crank when hooked up. Can someone please give me a solution???


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning TG, 
If you have an ohmmeter you can determine if you have a 6V coil or a 12V coil. A 6 volt coil should have a resistance (across the primary winding) of about 1.5 - 1.8 ohms. A 12V coil should have a resistance of about 3 to 3.6 ohms. These numbers are not absolute, but will suffice for general discussion purposes. 

If you happen to have a 6V coil in a 12V system, you will want to add a ballast resistor in series with the primary winding such that the total resistance (primary resistance + resistor ohms) is about 3 ohms.


----------

